# Closeups and such



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is a gallery of a few photos i shot this morning. I got a new camera (canon sd 990), and i'm terribly happy with it.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Dean.Ramona/RoyalWormsAndCutoutProgress


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

AWESOME PHOTO! I'd be happy with that camera too.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Dean...the "Y" is turned the wrong way!  sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> Hey Dean...the "Y" is turned the wrong way!  sorry, couldn't help myself.


Doesn't that depend on which side of the comb we're looking at?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Doesn't that depend on which side of the comb we're looking at?


i think the problem is that michael is so far north that he can't tell up from down  ...either that, or he is reading beesource while standing on his head (and forgot to flip the monitor).

deknow


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

deknow said:


> ...either that, or he is reading beesource while standing on his head (and forgot to flip the monitor).
> 
> deknow


You're right...and bending over backwards, too.

Nice photo Dean.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> Nice photo Dean.


thanks michael...don't forget the rest of the gallery:

http://picasaweb.google.com/Dean.Ramona/RoyalWormsAndCutoutProgress

deknow


----------



## VEG (Aug 3, 2008)

Those are great shots


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Great pictures! Now I want a new Canon! 

Brenda


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice shot. The problem with my tiny Cannon is the lack of a SOLID macro function. I can tweak enough functions to get an OK shot, but nothing like a REAL camera.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

my first digital camera (which was my first camera with a zoom lens, and also my first camera that wouldn't operate without a battery) was a 3mp canon elph. i later obtained a hand me down 4mp digital elph...both of these camera's i've loved (the 3mp needs healing...the 4 still works well).

i thought that i would get something with more control (i still have all my darkroom equipment, and even my 1945 roliflex tlr and spot meter). so i got the lumix (panasonic) fz28. nice leica lens, 18x zoom, nice wide angle, good manual controls 10mp...it seemed perfect. ...until i used it and looked at the images critically....the quality of the images was no where near the canon's (even the 3mp canon). i returned it.

i'd been generally happy with the elph's, and the newest version had manual controls, 14.7mp. i decided for bee photography that i would avoid the nice looking black version, and waited for the silver to be available.

honestly, i've been blown away by the images i've been able to capture. there are lots of options, and it takes practice (not just reading the manual a few times) to be able to access them quickly, and to know what works under what circumstances.

the macro functions on this camera are actually quite good. note that i have yet to mount it on a tripod...so all those macro shots are handheld (!!!). it is _not_ like a really great macro lens on an slr (i have a vivtar series one for canon fd mount that is stunning...i wish i could get a digital body to use it and my other 35mm glass), but it also doesn't cost like an slr, it is really small (small enough to carry it most of the time), and with the high megapixel count, i can do some serious cropping without getting into too much trouble.

in case you haven't guessed, i'm very happy with this camera 

a few things worth knowing:
1. it is still a small ccd sensor, so it is not as good as a lower mp count with a larger sensor.

2. there is no real apeture...you can adjust the apeture, but it is a neutral density filter, not a diaphram. this means that apeture adjustments DO NOT AFFECT DEPTH OF FIELD. although i wish it were otherwise, this is how it is, and makes less difference with such a small sensor than it would with a larger one.

in any case, as part of the conference we are running july/august, i'll be doing some kind of "bee photography" workshop in case anyone is interested. i've got some more shots to upload soon, but this weekend is booked solid...coming soon 

deknow


----------

